# IUI and nasal spray



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls 

I'm starting Buserelin along with Gonal F and Ovitrelle tomorrow. Has anyone else had the same treatment and have you any info on it ?? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jellybean

I started my nasal  spray on wed. So far I have been a bit seedy each day after the 3rd dose (I take it at 7, 12, 6 and 11). Also my breasts have been really sore and ive been really tired. It's not been to bad though as the excitement of getting started has been keeping me going! Will be interested to see what other people say as I feel I don't now too much! 

Hope this helps and good luck! X


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all!

I started my nasal spray last on Wed and am due back on the 2nd October. Does anyone know what they will do/ be looking for at that appointment? Also I know it varies but roughly how long now till insemination? I really can't wait! 

Also we were looking at going away during the October break for a few nights, well needed! I'm thinking it will need to be somewhere we can drive to as opposed to flying as I may have had procedure by then? I really hate not knowing the timeline!

Good luck everyone and thanks! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Lawmonkey !!

I'm like yourself, just glad to be starting. I only started this morning so don't know what to expect !!! 

Hope it all goes well for ya hun    xxx


----------

